# Andrew Bynum to undergo season-ending surgery on both knees



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Andrew Bynum will undergo season-ending surgery on both knees, source tells Y! Sports.


Well there's that. Disappointing. I say it every year but I really hope this is the last of Bynum's injuries for his career.


----------

